# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Te licht !!! :o

## anoniempjex

X

----------


## anoniempjex

Ik ben 1,47 lang, 11 jaar oud en weeg ongeveer 32/33 kilo. Ik ben superbang dat ik te licht ben ! Mijn ouders willen ook dat ik een paar kilo aankom. Ben ik ondergewicht of kan het nog net ?

----------

